# Cypripediums in my Gardens and other Garden pics



## Drorchid (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought I would share some pictures of some of my Cypripediums growing in my gardens at the Airstream Park (that is where I have my Airstream in the Summer months). I have had these gardens for about 10 years. I have 2 clumps of the pink Cyp. reginae, Cyp. reginae album, Cyp. parviflorum, Cyp. candidum, Cyp. Ulla Silkens, and Cyp. Aki.

One of my Cyp. regianae:





















Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 28, 2015)

My gardens showing all my hosta's (Yes, as you can tell I am into Hosta's as well!):





Another Clump of Cyp. reginae. It had 12 flowers this year!




Cyp. parviflorum (sorry kind of out of focus):




Cyp. reginae album:




My Mock Orange (It smelled heavenly this year):




My Gardens:




Robert


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2015)

Lovely Robert. Looks like a mellow place.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 28, 2015)

Another view of my gardens:





My Airstream (A 23 ft Safari SE):





The tiniest variegated Hosta in the world ("Pandora's Box") surrounded by a Fairy Garden:




One of my Containers:




Another view:




Robert


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonderful shade garden, Robert. I love hosta as well,
especially the large blue hostas. The Cyps are pristine.
How do you manage to keep slugs and snails out of your
garden? My perennials are mostly shade as well and it's
not easy to make a really well-balanced shade garden.
You've a good eye!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 29, 2015)

The cyps are beautiful. I am always envious of those on the forum that grow cyps. It gets so hot here, that I don't think I would ever try them. Your yard at the airstream park is lovely! So well manicured!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 29, 2015)

abax said:


> Wonderful shade garden, Robert. I love hosta as well,
> especially the large blue hostas. The Cyps are pristine.
> How do you manage to keep slugs and snails out of your
> garden? My perennials are mostly shade as well and it's
> ...



Thanks! I don't know if it is because we are far enough north, but we don't really have an issue with slugs and snails (at least I don't) that eat plants here in Minnesota. The only pests that we have are rabbits, squirrels and sometimes deer.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2015)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2015)

Plenty of charm.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2015)

What a beautiful and relaxing garden. Lovely Cyps and your Hostas are fabulous!

I was at our local garden centre yesterday and they had a tiny, blue/green leaf Hosta called 'Mouse Ears'. It was so small and cute....thinking of going back to get it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2015)

:clap: What a beautiful space.


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2015)

Wendy, Mouse Ears is a wonderful little hosta. Go get a
few. I plant them in groups of three in front of my large
hostas and they are enchanting.


----------



## majorsm (Jun 30, 2015)

Lovely shade garden! Thank you for sharing your pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 30, 2015)

abax said:


> Wendy, Mouse Ears is a wonderful little hosta. Go get a
> few. I plant them in groups of three in front of my large
> hostas and they are enchanting.



I agree! I also have "Blue Mouse Ears" 

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow!!!! Very nice garden!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2015)

BTW... .Love the Blue Mouse Ears and its numerous sports too... I moved my Blue Mouse Ears last year but... I don't remember where I planted it!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2015)

Erythrone, that's why I always plant 3 of the small hosta
together in a triangular formation! I can find the small
ones in the spring under fallen leaves.


----------



## Marco (Jun 30, 2015)

Lovely garden. Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lovely set up! You live in a movie scene!


----------

